# help me unswaddle my baby!!!



## suziraye (Sep 2, 2006)

I cant get my DD to sleep with out being swaddles in the miracle blanket!
She is almost 7 months old. She has been swaddled since she was about 2 months old. I also rock her to sleep. First let me say, even swaddled she can lift her head up so high it is wierd! She can bend her back almost completly backward while being swaddled. She sleeps on her side, has never slept on her back. hates it!
Once or twice, if she is very very very sleepy and we hold her arms and legs tightly , she will fall asleep without being wrapped. The second I lay her down, boing! her head goes up and she wakes up! everytime!
She is in a co-sleeper next to me. I eventually want her in her room, but that is another story!
How do I get her to sleep without being swaddled?
How long did you swaddle your baby? I am begining to feel like I have the oldest swaddled baby


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

I swaddled DD until 9 months or so...she really wasn't ready not to be swaddled until then (just her arms though). She was rocked until about 20 months when I was pregnant and just not able to do it, we made the switch.

FWIW- it always was tough to get DD to sleep but now at 3 yo she goes to sleep in her own bed and the whole bedtime routine is ~15 minutes!


----------



## suziraye (Sep 2, 2006)

I am soooo glad to hear this! Everyone keeps acting like I am doing something wrong by still swaddling her. How did you de-swaddle her? I have read that you start by leaving one arm out. How did you do it?
It is also nice to hear that she has a 15 minute bedtime routine!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *streetkitty* 
I swaddled DD until 9 months or so...she really wasn't ready not to be swaddled until then (just her arms though). She was rocked until about 20 months when I was pregnant and just not able to do it, we made the switch.

FWIW- it always was tough to get DD to sleep but now at 3 yo she goes to sleep in her own bed and the whole bedtime routine is ~15 minutes!


----------



## lotsofkids (Aug 25, 2006)

My second son was swaddled until he was nearly a year old. He weighed 22 pounds! He was so happy and content that I let him decide when he didn't need it anymore. He is still my best sleeper.


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

I started swaddling her a little looser. First she wouldn't move at all when I would put her on the bed, a few times she would jump herself awake and then she started sleeping arms up in a Y goal position (DH and I would smile coming out of the bedroom where she was out cold "it's good!")

She was quite the challenge sleep-wise for a time but patience seems to have paid off- hang in there!

Traci


----------



## AnnesMoM (Jun 19, 2005)

I think if your kiddo will sleep swaddled, that's awesome. I definately wouldn't say she's too old. I'm getting one of those miracle blanket things for #2, much easier than trying to hold down wiggly arms and legs. At 2, my dd will still wake up if she's not completely covered up.


----------



## JavaBean (Feb 7, 2004)

I emailed our ped wanting to know how long DD can go swaddled and how I can go about unswaddling her.

He replied:
1) She can be swaddled for as long as she's comfortable.
2) Why try and ruin a good thing if it's giving her comfort?

And so she remains swaddled at 5.5 months.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

This is good to hear, but how do you keep a bigger baby swaddled? DD always gets out of a regular blanket. Her special velcro-y swaddling thing is in the wash and barely fits anyway. I think this is why I'm up for the third time tonight right now! Do you use a bigger blanket? Baby blankets all seem to be about the same size, which is too small!


----------



## JavaBean (Feb 7, 2004)

I have a little peanut so she still fits the miracle blanket but I think stores carry larger sized blankets made for swaddling. I don't know how big though...

Good luck!


----------



## sweedma (Jul 6, 2006)

my ds got too long for the miracle blanket around 5 mo., so we ended up keeping his legs out of it but his arms still in it, if that makes sense. that was also how he slowly got used to non-swaddled sleep, i think. around 6 months we just tried a night without any swaddling and he slept fine (er, as fine as usual anyway!).


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Did you guys swaddle from birth? What do you swaddle your older baby in? Mine's been breaking out of even the best and tightest of my swaddles and she's only 5 weeks.

Swaddling actually seems to upset her very much - perhaps its one of those things that won't work for us.


----------

